# Bachmann Euro Coaches (?)



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I flipped open my Garden Railways magazine and noticed the Bachmann add on the back inside cover, featuring the revised 2-4-2T in both US switcher/industrial disguise, and as the UK's "Lyn". (The only US loco ever purchased by a UK railway, from Baldwin.) 
I was quite surprised to notice they were offering matching coaches to go with the UK "Lyn" - a 6-wheel coach and matching brake.










So I went looking around the Bachmann UK site to get a larger picture, and found them in the "Exciting New Announcements" under Thomas! I quote "Thomas large scale has seen the introduction of two new coaches, 97003 Emily's Coach and 97004 Emily's Brake Coach. " 
I guess they figured the UK audience would know they weren't scale models of anything in particular, but the US ad didn't need to mention that ?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

I saw these in a photo Bachmann posted on facebook. They look pretty good with the Lyn, to my untrained eyes. The real question is does this mean the the 4-2-2 Emily is the next one in their Thomas line for Large scale?


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 16, 2011)

My son wants Gordon to come out soooo bad. Every day he asks if we have Gordon ... every day I reminde him we don't.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

wow my daughter see these and daddy is gonna be poor... lol


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete; 

I believe Bachmann also forgot to mention that the real L&B Ry carriages were bogie stock. Still, those coaches do look good with the Lyn. 

Back when I still had my original Lyn, I would use the REA (Aristo) green Sierra coaches with it. Folks in Roanoke never thought that odd, since the locomotive had Southern printed on its side tanks. They just thought it belonged to the US Southern Ry.









Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I saw the coaches at the NGRC in Kansas, and I don't think they were that expensive. Very nice looking unit made out of tin (I believe - but can't say 100%).


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I have seen the coaches at the local hobby shop at England, they are plastic. They are the from what I have seen they look the wrong scale to be english narrow gauge, but to big to be 1:32? 
All the wheels are metal and the center wheel do not have flanges. The roof is removable, paintwork is glossy. 

Alec.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Those coaches are the Thomas Clarabel coach bodies with new clerestory roofs and a new underframe, but they are a definite improvement as these have steps.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow when I touched them they felled like metal and when i tipped them with my finger nail - yeez I have to adapt my test. But regardless they are great looking for the value.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Burried in the latest news from Accucraft UK is the note that they will be producing L & B coaches. YEAH!!!! 

In their stock status they have available for pre-order L & B 3rd class coach, 3rd class center observation coach, and composite coach. If these are done as well as the IOM coaches they should be beautiful.

In addition, they have announced production of the L & B "Lew" locomotive in both live steam and sparky versions and the "Lyn" in a sparky version.

See the complete information at http://www.accucraft.uk.com/2011/07/july-news-from-accucraft/


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, you are overlooking the Southern Railway's USA dock tanks - 0-6-0 with a distinctly US outline. The fourteen locos purchased by the Southern Railway in 1946 remained in service well into the 1960s. Designed to be extremely strong but easy to maintain, these engines had a very short wheelbase that allowed them to operate on dockyard railways.

tac 
http://www.ovgrs.org/ 

PS - just a niggle, but please do not call British railway equipment 'Euro' - it is most decidedly not European in any way.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 04 Jul 2011 12:10 PM 
I flipped open my Garden Railways magazine and noticed the Bachmann add on the back inside cover, featuring the revised 2-4-2T in both US switcher/industrial disguise, and as the UK's "Lyn". (The only US loco ever purchased by a UK railway, from Baldwin.) 


Pete,
Not quite about the coaches, but since you mentioned it! 
Sorry, but according to my The Locomotives that Baldwin built, by Fred Westing, I find the following:
In 1899 Baldwin had contacts to build 30 locomotives for the Midland Railway, 20 for the Great Northern and 20 for the Great Central.
Now I have seen pictures of the Midland moguls, but not sure about the others, so maybe they were not built! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midland_Railway_2501_Class
Interesting that they were shipped as a 'kit' (Aster)! 
All the best
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 05 Aug 2011 01:40 AM 
Pete, you are overlooking the Southern Railway's USA dock tanks - 0-6-0 with a distinctly US outline. The fourteen locos purchased by the Southern Railway in 1946 remained in service well into the 1960s. Designed to be extremely strong but easy to maintain, these engines had a very short wheelbase that allowed them to operate on dockyard railways.

tac 
http://www.ovgrs.org/ 

PS - just a niggle, but please do not call British railway equipment 'Euro' - it is most decidedly not European in any way.


Hi Tac,
Sorry, but Pete did say Baldwin.
13 of the USA tanks were apparently built by The Vulcan Iron Works and 2 by H.K.Porter. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SR_USA_class 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Leech - he wrote 'The only US loco ever purchased by a UK railway, from Baldwin.' 

To me that means - 'The only US loco ever purchased by a UK railway - [incidentally], from Baldwin.' 

Guess it's in the reading. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 05 Aug 2011 01:40 AM 
Pete, you are overlooking the Southern Railway's USA dock tanks - 0-6-0 with a distinctly US outline. The fourteen locos purchased by the Southern Railway in 1946 remained in service well into the 1960s. Designed to be extremely strong but easy to maintain, these engines had a very short wheelbase that allowed them to operate on dockyard railways.

tac 
http://www.ovgrs.org/ 

PS - just a niggle, but please do not call British railway equipment 'Euro' - it is most decidedly not European in any way.



Talk about niggles. You guys have nothing else to do?

And TAC - since when was England not in Europe? If I want to call weird coaches "Euro", I will!!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Not really got much else to do while waiting for the nurse to come round with the medication. The guy next door stole my walking frame, too...and in any case, it's only an argument that gets my BP up to a measurable level. Thankfully, in Mr Leech, I am lucky enough to have somebody who can provide one. 
BTW, for those interested - The *United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland* (commonly known as the *United Kingdom*, the *UK* or *Britain*) is a sovereign state located off the north-western coast of continental Europe.' 
I've never spoke nto anybody who thinks of themselves as 'European', I certainly don't, but then I'm only 1/8th British in any case, let alone a European. The passenger coaches on the many narrow gauge railways here are decidedly British - all the books I've read say so. European stuff is usually far too big and the rails are too far apart, Welshpool excepted.









tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never spoke nto anybody who thinks of themselves as 'European' 
Tac, 

Glad to be able to help David with your BP. 
From where I sit (in MD, US of A), Britain looks decidedly part of Europe - and it is a member of the *European Common Market*.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a difference between Great Britain and the UK as well, but I forgot what it was.
Anyway I will have to agree partially with Tac about the isles not being European, if that where the case Greenland and Iceland would also be European









Nope, they are Brits, and better left alone I am told.
Members of the European Union or not. 


Euro stock is Continental European outline, with a very different appearance and loading gauge than the British stuff. 

There's a difference between "Continental modeller" and "British Railway modeller"


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 10 Aug 2011 01:55 PM 
I've never spoke nto anybody who thinks of themselves as 'European'
Tac, 

Glad to be able to help David with your BP. 
From where I sit (in MD, US of A), Britain looks decidedly part of Europe - and it is a member of the *European Common Market*. 

Ah, but not a member of the Eurozone.







And being a member of the European Common Market, as it used to be called, was a grave mistake that the UK is paying for on a daily basis. 

Ask an Irishman, Scot or Welshman if he is a European and see how far it gets you. That 22 miles of water makes a real difference, bleeve me.

Anyhow, as you note, this thread has drifted wll away from the original post, and for that, I apologise to all unreservedly and bid you all good night.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a difference between Great Britain and the UK as well 
The UK is "Great Britain and Northern Island" I believe - until Tac wakes up again.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Wuh, who said that? 

Ah, you mean Northern IRELAND...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

tac


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh it's a minefield for those without very intimate knowledge ;-) 

The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland (The United Kingdom or UK) consists of the countries of England and Scotland, The Principality of Wales and the province of Northern Ireland. 

Great Britain or Britain, refers only to England, Scotland and Wales. 

However, The British Isles consists of England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland, The Republic of Ireland, The Isle of Man (only one 'n' please) and various other islands, rocks and lumps in the area. 

The United Kingdom is part of the European Union (E.U.) - (Heaven help them) but not part of the EuroZone. (Ditto) and not a signatory to the Schengen agreement which allows cross boarder travel without passports etc. 

Ask someone who says they are English, Scots, Welsh or Northern Irish is they are European, and chances are they will verbally abuse you at the very least. If someone says they are British, they will probably also lust to be European. 

Trains from the United Kingdom do not look like 'Euro' trains - or behave like them. Indeed, they even run on the other side of the road so to speak. Different loading gauge too. 

It's all about as confusing to 'us' Americans as Americans are to 'us' British. Canadians are from North America, but are not Americans? What's the difference between a Southerner and a Yankee? (Don't even go there!) Why is Texas so independent? 

Time to lay down in darkened room I think...........


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

> The United Kingdom is part of the European Union (E.U.) - (Heaven help them) but not part of the EuroZone. (Ditto) and not a signatory to the Schengen agreement which allows cross boarder travel without passports etc.
> 
> Ask someone who says they are English, Scots, Welsh or Northern Irish is they are European, and chances are they will verbally abuse you at the very least. If someone says they are British, they will probably also lust to be European.


True, but the UK or Britain or Ireland and even Iceland and Greenland are all part of Europe regardless of what the 'Natives' think or feel.



> Trains from the United Kingdom do not look like 'Euro' trains - or behave like them. Indeed, they even run on the other side of the road so to speak. Different loading gauge too.


Even that has changed to a small degree:

http://www.chunneltickets.co.uk/chunnel-train-london-paris-map.html


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 10 Aug 2011 01:55 PM 
I've never spoke nto anybody who thinks of themselves as 'European'
Tac, 

Glad to be able to help David with your BP. 
From where I sit (in MD, US of A), Britain looks decidedly part of Europe - and it is a member of the *European Common Market*. 

Run that by de Gaulle....


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

A famous, perhaps apocryphal, British newspaper headline once read "Fog in Channel; Continent Cut Off".


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"What's the difference between a Southerner and a Yankee?" 

Yeah, try being a Pennsylvania Dutchman living in far southwest Virginia. When my friends try to tell me I'm a Yankee, I tell them "You English are both the Yankees and the Rebels - I'm Pennsylvania Dutch!" (The Pennsylvania Dutch - as in Deutsch - call non-Germanic folk "the English.") 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.









David Meashey


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

David, tell them to "Outen the light" after they help you "red up the room".....that will get them going.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett; 

And let's not forget "Throw your father down the stairs his hat." and "Throw the cow over the fence some hay." Of course as a child, I was too "rutchie" (figety). Used to get in trouble with Mama during the common prayer at church because I couldn't stay still. 

Um des Himmel's willen! (Oh, for Heaven's sake!) 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 11 Aug 2011 09:44 AM 
"What's the difference between a Southerner and a Yankee?" 

Yeah, try being a Pennsylvania Dutchman living in far southwest Virginia. When my friends try to tell me I'm a Yankee, I tell them "You English are both the Yankees and the Rebels - I'm Pennsylvania Dutch!" (The Pennsylvania Dutch - as in Deutsch - call non-Germanic folk "the English.") 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.









David Meashey 

Dont feel to bad David. All them Rebs and Yanks think everyone here on the Left Coast are all Hippies. I can tell ya like Dude, like wow chill out and mellow, man, like its like so not true ya'know ...


----------

